# oh river ogf got together today



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

wb bob and i went on down to nc locks this morning a nice early start for a very slowwww day, but we did meet some fellow ogf s , snake was there and do boy showed then freak of nature rolled in , good meeting some new faces to the posts i,ve read, all top notch guys on the info dept. good to see you adam it has been awhile, did u do any good at pike?...


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I was headed to Cabelas today and beeped at a guy turning into the locks. I spotted the OGF sticker on the back of his I believe F150 like a redish maroon color. I almost turned around to say hello to whoever it was.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

What a hoot!! 
There were more ogf guys on the river than there is on the WEB!! LMAO!
Bummer though,,, it WAS the slowest day of the YEAR!
I think there was like 10 guys fishing and only 8 small sauger and 1- 15" walleye caught. OH WELL,,, we'll get 'em good next time. 

Snake & I left the dam and hit some river mouths up pool. We met a cupla rubber throwers.
They get the big fish trophy for the day!!! 
They landed not 1 but 2 huge sheephead BY THE TAIL! 
Way to go,,,,


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

Any luck at hannibal dam on the sageye


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Shame the fish didnt get in on the "get together"! They got together alright....and got the h#@l out of dodge! But it was a nice day and it sure beat sittin' at home. (especially since I am on vacation). And good puttin faces to you guys. Also another OGF'er showed up...cant recall his name exactly, but has the word song in it and he's into trappin' coyotes. Sorry! Bad memory at my age....  Doboy and Dfrenzy...Both of you are talking about Adam aka FON. His truck is maroon and has the OGF logo and that was him at the first spot *killin' *the sheep!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

glad to hear some of you guys got together. shame the fish heard you were comin and hightailed it outa dodge. i plan to meet up with some of you guys next year. i,ve talked alittle with some of the guys in the pm,s but thats not like meeting face to face. even talked to double j on the radio up on erie back in aug. would really like to fish with him sometime. and nothing confirmed on a date but plan on fishing with indian summer next year. we have talked alittle and i really like him so far,LOL. and am in the process of setting up a fishing trip with markfish. i really look forward to fishing with the great white (turtle) hunter,LOL. i would like to get to know alot of you guys. i,ve also asked leupy if he would be interested in spending a day with markfish. so slowly but surely i,ll be getting to know some of you guys.
sherman


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell, this wasn't planned....just a great fishing spot, with lots of potential ( I know, I've been there 5 days in the past 7....*and* done pretty good!) and we all had the same thoughts and ended up in the same spot at the same time....and unfortunately...the same dull/depressing result!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

dull depressing result?First time I've been out in a week!I find that fun exciting and well downright saving of my sanity who cares about the slow fishing......OK I care but still glad to get out,and nice to finally put some faces to the names!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I Kinda wish that the "hard-core BOAT BOYS" woulda showed up with their ice crushers,,, 
Maybe like cheezeman or JOE BERTIN,(HINT),,, I woulda LOVED to have my boat driftjigging down along the end of that wall, or at the bottom of the rip-rap!
I realise that 'WE' caught 30+ on Monday but there's gotta be more than that in the river,,, AND they're hidding somewhere!!! 

OH Well,,, looks like the river JUST MIGHT STABLIZE for the next week or so.
So, IF the rain holds off for a while, AND if the temps JUMP up over 32*,,, I'll give the river another go,,, most likely hit our spots on the WV side.
IF not,,, I'll see you river guys around MARCH/ APRIL, on a nice sunny day,,, for the smallie bonanza!
Till then I'll be 'steel'n' and learning how to smelt fish!
If we get some Erie ice I'll be drilling holes, looking for 'cromers' to smoke! 
PLEASE keep up the GOOD river reports,,, YOU COULD talk me back down there!!!
Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the fisheys are still there but not on saturday, but after this snowstorm thats coming nxt week it,s suppose to get up in the 40,s but i,ll be out sat and sun with the ole smokepole and try and get my deer, i,ll be back down aftr that i,m sure....have a good new year to all...............


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

well guys those were walleye i caught..they just were so old they lost their teeth lmao! And that poor lil white bass.. I let him go and he was hardly swimmin away.. i dunno what happened either they dumped a few exrta chemicals in the river that day or he was wore out from carrin a 5/16 lead in his mouth for 50 yrds. haha...Anyways its always nice fising next to someone you know and can put away the down time with some fish talk adn lakes and what not, our line up of guys we had no doubtingly have put some serious eyes away this yr. 

Nice seeing ya again Snag and meeting you westbranch bob..wow its been a while mosquito and atwood and now at the river. too bad it didnt turn out that good..especially that mosquito yr.. the 100 fish days at the river are coming.  im with ya on the smokepole after that ill be back at it. need some steady levels and get back to the hot spots just a taaad further south. 

Snake and Doboy caught about a half doz mud puppies when we tried another spot..they had em on a chain stringer they said they were excellent grilled so i figure ill try that next time guys... jk haha...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Got there about an hour before sun-up today...not a thing goin' on! Stayed until after 2pm and only got 10 sauger between 4 of us. One eye caught the whole day and it was throwback! Very slow day and downright depressing end to a good week!! Oh well, at least the rest of the week was good!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

FON,
Thanks alot pal....after postin' that about our "mud puppies"...there won't be one thrown back, and a yr from now, they'll be like the elusive walleye....few and far between. Just great....


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

haha i thought u would like that, wow what a sight that would be,, buckets of puppies everywhere, lmao


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

mmm puppies on the grill... maybe smoked??? let us know how they taste...lol........is there a limit???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not yet....until they catch on...then u can count on it!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ohhhhh man can't wait.....hey did ya see that guy he kept four puppies and your only allowed three!!!!That'll be the day!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

WB,
Hell, I was thinking more like an allowable limit of 12. I got lots of kids, 4 wouldn't make it round the table!! Plus most of em are lil things!!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Snake you have a good point there!Now think about this Mud Puppie Jerky!!!!!!!!!It'll be the next big thing I just know it.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Guess I'll now have to go buy a smoker.......


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

and borrow bobs dehydrater.. mudd puppy jerky...mmm!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fon, give it a try and let us know how they taste, never know...............


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

no no I'm pretty sure he knows,but then agin if he's willing..............Puppie Jerky it's the wave of the future!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

borrow bobs dehydrater, and make mudd puppy jerky...mmm![/QUOTE]

OMG!!!
The fish better start HITTIN' 
YOU GUY ARE STARTIN" TO HALOOOSENATE!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

not to get off that yummy snack talk subject, but over at the wv side at nc can you still park across the street at the entrance to rr tracks trail i can,t remember if i parked there the last time down there it,s been awhile, or i parked along the road.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah the parking lots still available. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks , hope to get there soon..


----------

